# What tools to buy??



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't get Greenlee hand tools. Some of their other tools are awesome though. The other three are excellent. Note that most Ideal hand tools are basically Channellock tools with different grips so if you have to choose between Channellock and Ideal just go with whichever costs less or whichever colour you like more. Knipex is well-loved on this forum too.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I prefer my Greenlee nut driver set over Klein nut drivers. The handles are a little bit bigger and fit my XL size hands better. I use channellock for my arc-joint pliers, I have ideal and klein for linemans, and Ideal screwdrivers. I want to try Knipex when I get a chance. Good luck


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

It all boils down to comfort. Whatever feels good in your hand. I agree the greenlee linesmans I tried sucked. Stick with klein or knipex if they feel good in your hand.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

When i was looking at the tools the other day i did really like the way the Knipex felt, so maybe i will give a few of their tools a try and see how they are. 

You guys seem to agree that greenlee hand tools arent so good, but how about their other tools, what are they like?...specifically the non contact volt tester, circuit continuity tester, etc.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mintz said:


> When i was looking at the tools the other day i did really like the way the Knipex felt, so maybe i will give a few of their tools a try and see how they are.
> 
> You guys seem to agree that greenlee hand tools arent so good, but how about their other tools, what are they like?...specifically the non contact volt tester, circuit continuity tester, etc.


Greenlee makes great ko cutters and their auger bits are top of the line. The nail biter or what ever they are called and I love their conduit level. I don't have any experience with their testers so IDK.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

My favorite non contact tester is the Amprobe. I think it's made by someone else that makes the red ones but they just work so I like em.
Scott


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I think most brands will be fine. I love knipex for example, but they are very expensive. You don´t have to have the top name tools (knipex, wera, wiha, etc.) You can go with channellock or greenlee (most tools) or craftsman. Craftsman´s got the lifetime warranty, you can´t beat free! 
As mentioned before; get whatever feels good in you hand. (jwjrw)


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Josue said:


> I think most brands will be fine. I love knipex for example, but they are very expensive. You don´t have to have the top name tools (knipex, wera, wiha, etc.) You can go with channellock or greenlee (most tools) or craftsman. Craftsman´s got the lifetime warranty, you can´t beat free!
> As mentioned before; get whatever feels good in you hand. (jwjrw)


Stanley hopped on the insulated tool line for a year or so and I jumped all OVER it!!!!! D*mn good product, don't know what they duplicated but their grips are BAR NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't use Commercial Electric or whatever that brand is Home Depot sells.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Don't use Commercial Electric or whatever that brand is Home Depot sells.


Why? Is it cheap material? Or cheap comfort?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Josue said:


> Why? Is it cheap material? Or cheap comfort?



Cheap material and uncomfortable poor quality. Bargin Box Special I'd say.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Don't use Commercial Electric or whatever that brand is Home Depot sells.


Good advise:thumbsup:



76nemo said:


> Stanley hopped on the insulated tool line for a year or so and I jumped all OVER it!!!!! D*mn good product, don't know what they duplicated but their grips are BAR NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never seen those here



Josue said:


> I think most brands will be fine. I love knipex for example, but they are very expensive. You don´t have to have the top name tools (knipex, wera, wiha, etc.) You can go with channellock or greenlee (most tools) or craftsman. Craftsman´s got the lifetime warranty, you can´t beat free!
> As mentioned before; get whatever feels good in you hand. (jwjrw)


 
Life's toooo short to work with cheap tools:whistling2:



sbrn33 said:


> My favorite non contact tester is the Amprobe. I think it's made by someone else that makes the red ones but they just work so I like em.
> Scott


 
Me too..........300hv:thumbsup:




jwjrw said:


> It all boils down to comfort. Whatever feels good in your hand. I agree the greenlee linesmans I tried sucked. Stick with klein or knipex if they feel good in your hand.


The 1000 volt knipex linemans fit my hand perfect. I have two pair



stryker21 said:


> I prefer my Greenlee nut driver set over Klein nut drivers. The handles are a little bit bigger and fit my XL size hands better. I use channellock for my arc-joint pliers, I have ideal and klein for linemans, and Ideal screwdrivers. I want to try Knipex when I get a chance. Good luck


 
I agree,,,,the greenlee nutdriver handles are sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If you guys saw the tools I started the trade with, you'd be laughing your heads off.

I was barely able to cut 12/2 with those 5'' lineman's, if you want to call them that.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Good advise:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> If you guys saw the tools I started the trade with, you'd be laughing your heads off.
> 
> I was barely able to cut 12/2 with those 5'' lineman's, if you want to call them that.


Been there done that. I started with 7" linemans.
When I realized I couldn´t cut 12/3-4 I bought 9". 
I´ll never go back!!!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Basicly as a rule, If it's Greenlee and it cost less than $200 it's junk. 

Knipex makes some awesome hand tools.
Ideal makes some decent tools.
Klein used to be great but have gone downhill badly. I think they still have the best reamer and 11n1 out there.

As far as screwdrivers any of the German manufacturers are far better than anything else you can buy.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Stanley had insulated slip-joints, needle nose, dikes and linesman. I saw them at first in Wally World where they stayed for a year and a half. I got shunned from many sparks about them being cut rate. Even with insulated tools, I still use gloves and EH rated footwear and a mat when I can.
> 
> Hey, at $25< or >, I jumped all over them, knowing that product line was going to be short lived. I still use them, the linesman are by far the best I have ever gripped!!!!!


 
we have those in the Mexican HD.
Did they cancel those products in the US? Can you find them on HD and Lowes?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a country of origin hierarchy for my tool purchases:

#1 USA
#2 Canada
#3 Germany, Japan tied
#4 Taiwan, still some quality from here
.
.
.
.
#5 China, Mexico tied, not recommended

In no way am I saying you need Snap-on wrenches. But Klein is highly recommended for most electrician handtools. Not sure about the Klein bags, I've always used CLC, and not the Klein leathers.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> I use a country of origin hierarchy for my tool purchases:
> 
> #1 USA
> #2 Canada
> ...


 As far as bags go I'm sold on the Veto. They are pricey but it is by far the best bag I've ever owned. I've got close to a year on mine and it is still in as good of shape as when I got it. I would have went through 2 of the cheap bags by now.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Josue said:


> we have those in the Mexican HD.
> Did they cancel those products in the US? Can you find them on HD and Lowes?


 

Post a pic or two, I'll tell you.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I use a country of origin hierarchy for my tool purchases:
> 
> #1 USA
> #2 Canada
> ...


 
Factories work with the standars they are given (most of the times).
For example some Mcguire puches are made in Mexico and sent to the US; I think Mcguiere is good. My Mcguire pouch is great. 
Even some china made things are good, because they work with the standards they are given. Bad chinese quality exists because chinese designed those products with their own standards.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Post a pic or two, I'll tell you.


http://www.stanleytools.com/default...Y=MAXSTEEL+PLIERS&PAGENUMBER=1&VIEW=ThumbView

Those are the ones. I haven´t bought any yet, I thought they weren´t good quality, but now I think I´ll buy them. They even have the label in English. They are US products:thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I snapped a Klein 9/16 nut driver in two a while back just from hand tightening. Was just cheap cast material. I'm going to migrate away from them. I do like my 1994 pair of Klein linesman pliers though.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> I snapped a Klein 9/16 nut driver in two a while back just from hand tightening. Was just cheap cast material. I'm going to migrate away from them. I do like my 1994 pair of Klein linesman pliers though.


 I twisted off a Klein 1/2 nutdriver awhile back. I was giving it that last little umph and the handle shattered where the shaft goes in.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

All I use is Ideal. I own and use there entire hand tool line. Ideal is all will ever use other than Snap On


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bduerler said:


> All I use is Ideal. I own and use there entire hand tool line. Ideal is all will ever use other than Snap On


 

I consider this a biased opinion due to the fact you sell them


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I consider this a biased opinion due to the fact you sell them


sell them? do you really want to go there. I buy Ideal products because i have had better results with them than suck ass klein. There is no way in hell that i could be in any sort of retail selling anything, I like getting my hands dirty not sitting at a computer all day. I buy tools to use them and Ideal and Snap On is what i buy and if you have a problem with my preferences in tools i really could care less. plus read my profile im a Alarm guy not an Ideal Rep.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bduerler said:


> sell them? do you really want to go there. I buy Ideal products because i have had better results with them than suck ass klein. There is no way in hell that i could be in any sort of retail selling anything, I like getting my hands dirty not sitting at a computer all day. I buy tools to use them and Ideal and Snap On is what i buy and if you have a problem with my preferences in tools i really could care less. plus read my profile im a Alarm guy not an Ideal Rep.


 

Sorry, I thought you worked at a supply shop


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sorry, I thought you worked at a supply shop


no there is no way i could do that:laughing: i love buying new hand tools and using them and there is no greater feeling than when you finish with a job, that you have been on from pulling wire to trimming out and you get to see the finished product. IDK you know what i mean its a pride thing in doing the best job you possibly can


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bduerler said:


> no there is no way i could do that:laughing: i love buying new hand tools and using them and there is no greater feeling than when you finish with a job, that you have been on from pulling wire to trimming out and you get to see the finished product. IDK you know what i mean its a pride thing in doing the best job you possibly can


 

Absolutley. I know exactly what you mean. I always prefer to have the right tool for the job:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing as 'the perfect tools'. If they did exist, they would be the only ones out there and the question would be moot.

The same holds true for anything man-made.... trucks, breakers, computers, beer......


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Absolutley. I know exactly what you mean. I always prefer to have the right tool for the job:thumbsup:


Amen:thumbsup: But then there are those days when you get a service call at night and all you bring is a service pouch and leave your main tool bag in the house (I bring all my tool bags in at night, I have had everything stolen from me twice.) Then you get to the location and you need a tamperproof screwdriver or a number 2 phillips with a 6 in or longer shank. Long story short if I have all my bags I rarely need anything from them other than the tools that I have in my pouch, but when I dont bring them I need every tool out of them. Why is it that way?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Amen:thumbsup: But then there are those days when you get a service call at night and all you bring is a service pouch and leave your main tool bag in the house (I bring all my tool bags in at night, I have had everything stolen from me twice.) Then you get to the location and you need a tamperproof screwdriver or a number 2 phillips with a 6 in or longer shank. Long story short if I have all my bags I rarely need anything from them other than the tools that I have in my pouch, but when I dont bring them I need every tool out of them. Why is it that way?


 


I know what you mean. My truck was in the shop last week for 5 days. I rented a uhaul, threw all my tools in it, and finished up the house we were roughing in. 

I ened up going back to my truck twice to get things I din't originally didn't think I "needed":whistling2:

I hate that


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I know what you mean. My truck was in the shop last week for 5 days. I rented a uhaul, threw all my tools in it, and finished up the house we were roughing in.
> 
> I ened up going back to my truck twice to get things I din't originally didn't think I "needed":whistling2:
> 
> I hate that


I know it drives me insane and what is bad is the whole way back to the truck I'm thinking,"Duh you idiot you knew before you got here you were going to need that." I'm to hard on myself I guess


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Josue said:


> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...Y=MAXSTEEL+PLIERS&PAGENUMBER=1&VIEW=ThumbView
> 
> Those are the ones. I haven´t bought any yet, I thought they weren´t good quality, but now I think I´ll buy them. They even have the label in English. They are US products:thumbup:


 

Nice find Josue!!! I looked over a year ago to turn someone on to them, and couldn't find them. Yes, those are the ones. I give all four two thumbs WAY up!!! But the linesmans though,....if I had a third thumb stuck up my rear, they'd get three thumbs up:laughing:

Again, don't know if they used an already established die, and made their own grips, but man, do I love them!!!!!!


Now, someone is going to knock using Stanley tools and something I bought at Wal-Mart for insulated tools, but..........KNOCK 'EM ALL YOU WANT!!!!!!

You can take my advice for what little it is worth, but I give that line 5 stars! If I lost or damaged mine tomorrow, and had the choice of those, Klein, or Ideal, all for the same $, I'd go with those. Depending on which one you buy, I paid in between $19-30 for each one. I believe you can also buy them as a kit.


EDIT: I see they added three more to the insulated line,....huh. Not that I'd use them, but good to know. New bookmark,....THANKS Josue!!!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Nice find Josue!!! I looked over a year ago to turn someone on to them, and couldn't find them. Yes, those are the ones. I give all four two thumbs WAY up!!! But the linesmans though,....if I had a third thumb stuck up my rear, they'd get three thumbs up:laughing:
> 
> Again, don't know if they used an already established die, and made their own grips, but man, do I love them!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Can´t remember If they sold all the line at local HD, but I´ll go and look. Mabey tomorrow. I´ve got to go tomorrow to get my warranty for a pair of linemans that didn´t cut.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Nice find Josue!!! I looked over a year ago to turn someone on to them, and couldn't find them. Yes, those are the ones. I give all four two thumbs WAY up!!! But the linesmans though,....if I had a third thumb stuck up my rear, they'd get three thumbs up:laughing:
> 
> Again, don't know if they used an already established die, and made their own grips, but man, do I love them!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Where are the Stanleys made?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

ethaninmotion said:


> Where are the Stanleys made?


 
Not sure, good question. Not worthy enough to me to Google.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Not sure, good question. Not worthy enough to me to Google.


Thanks, just wondering - if I see something Ill post it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Not sure, good question. Not worthy enough to me to Google.


Went to HD a few miutes ago and saw them. They have linesmans, cutters, and needle nose. They have an excellent price.
I´ll buy them some other day.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Knipex for pump pliers
Klein for pliers (*****, needle nose, linemans)
Screwdrivers are debatable although i'm perfectly satisfied with kliens
Checkpoint for the level
Ideal for strippers

That's the basics

That's just personally what I use. I've tried a few things to come to these conclusion but still a lot to try. A lot of people trash Klein now a days but I've been completely satisfied with them and I can be really hard on my tools.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

headrec said:


> Knipex for pump pliers
> Klein for pliers (*****, needle nose, linemans)
> Screwdrivers are debatable although i'm perfectly satisfied with kliens
> Checkpoint for the level
> ...


checkpoint makes a dam good level:thumbup:


----------



## 19ninetynine (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey I have been on the job for 3 months now and sometimes I need to strip #10 stranded but my strippers only go up to #12.

I use these Klein strippers http://www.musicdirect.com/product/73733

One of the other electricians uses a green wire stripper, could that be greenlee? Also can anyone recommend what they think would be a great wire stripper.

Thanks


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

19ninetynine said:


> Hey I have been on the job for 3 months now and sometimes I need to strip #10 stranded but my strippers only go up to #12.


You could do what I do a lot, learn to use your linemans pliers to strip. :shifty:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

19ninetynine said:


> Hey I have been on the job for 3 months now and sometimes I need to strip #10 stranded but my strippers only go up to #12.
> 
> I use these Klein strippers http://www.musicdirect.com/product/73733
> 
> ...


 I always use the next hole smaller anyway. Use the #16 hole for #14, the #14 hole for #12 so on and so forth.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I always use the next hole smaller anyway. Use the #16 hole for #14, the #14 hole for #12 so on and so forth.


I notice that some guys are using the wrong strippers.

Yellow handle- calibrated for solid wire (smaller holes)
Red handle- calibrated for stranded wire (larger holes)
Blue handle- somewhere in between, for both.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

19ninetynine said:


> Hey I have been on the job for 3 months now and sometimes I need to strip #10 stranded but my strippers only go up to #12.
> 
> I use these Klein strippers http://www.musicdirect.com/product/73733
> 
> ...


I know that both klein and ideal make a wire stripper that goes down to at least #8 ??:001_huh: maybe #6 someone correct me if I am wrong cause I just do not remember


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I know that both klein and ideal make a wire stripper that goes down to at least #8 ??:001_huh: maybe #6 someone correct me if I am wrong cause I just do not remember



Ideal kinetic reflex stripper 45-918
6-14 solid
8-16 stranded


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

stackappartment said:


> Ideal kinetic reflex stripper 45-918
> 6-14 solid
> 8-16 stranded


Thanks:thumbup: I knew someone made some but I couldn't remember who


----------



## caibird (May 15, 2012)

Somebody tried the Rubicon cutter/stripper? no need so many holes on a stripper


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

stackappartment said:


> Ideal kinetic reflex stripper 45-918
> 6-14 solid
> 8-16 stranded





bduerler said:


> Thanks:thumbup: I knew someone made some but I couldn't remember who


Yep, I have had a pair of those since early 2010. I like the layout(12-10-8-6-14) too much to use anything else. They're still sharp and still springy.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I snapped a Klein 9/16 nut driver in two a while back just from hand tightening. Was just cheap cast material. I'm going to migrate away from them. I do like my 1994 pair of Klein linesman pliers though.


Same thing happened to me...snapped before I got to tighten the damn nut down.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> no there is no way i could do that:laughing: i love buying new hand tools and using them and there is no greater feeling than when you finish with a job, that you have been on from pulling wire to trimming out and you get to see the finished product. IDK you know what i mean its a pride thing in doing the best job you possibly can


Pulling wire? Hhahahhahaha, you don't even work with real wire.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Elec-Tech said:


> Same thing happened to me...snapped before I got to tighten the damn nut down.


 And to me. It's funny, I've had Klein nut-drivers for years and nothing bad to say about them, except for the 9/16 and 5/8. I broke both of those in less than a year.

My thinking is a plastic, hollow shaft nut driver just ain't suitable for hardware that size.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Pulling wire? Hhahahhahaha, you don't even work with real wire.


Real wire is overrated.

Show me the #14.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Under 6" is considered scrap.........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

These are all you need..:thumbup:
Klein 1003 Wire strippers $7.48


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> These are all you need..:thumbup:
> Klein 1003 Wire strippers $7.48


Best strippers ever.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Best strippers ever.


Yup there is no need for $50 strippers when those work the best.

Those strip the old cloth rubber coated wires like nothing else.

And they are less than $8.................:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

There's still plenty of that stuff around.

A lot of Potters supervisory valves are manufactured with cloth rubber insulation.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

You're asking a general question, so I'll give some general pointers.

First off, forget about brand loyalty, and don't get hooked on any particular color. Just because a firm makes a superb widget, it does not mean their doohickey is any good. 

Color? Better to let your hands be the judge. It's not your eyes that will be using the tools.

Klein? While it's nice to use what you're familiar with, they are far from the last word in electrician tools. Folks who say "Klein screwdrivers are the best" simply haven't used any quality brands before. Don't misunderstand me; I like Klein drivers and own many ... but I also have other makes that are as good, or better.

I find it useful that my tools are a different brand, shape, and color from everyone else's. If everyone has all the same brand, it seems that all the #2 Phillips drivers migrate to one guy's tool pouch.

It also helps that you mix handle shapes so your hand can identify them by feel. For example, I use Craftsman for my Phillips drivers, Ideal for my slotted, and Klein for my nut drivers. I can reach to my back pocket and grab the right one, every time, in the dark.

For pliers, the thick multi-layer handles might feel better, but that don't fit so well in the loops on the outside of my tool pouch ... so I stick with the simple vinyl dip handles.

You'll want tools you can get. See what the local parts house carries. There's not much in my bag that you can even find at Home Depot or Lowes- I tend to prefer models slightly different than what they carry.

Don't let a pretty package fool you. Even "Commercial Electric" looks tempting in the pretty wrappers. (BTW, the stuff isn't as bad as you might expect). That's the problem with assortments; they give you all sorts of tools you hardly use, and miss some that you need every hour of every day.

Which brings us to: buy them as you NEED them, and not because they look like they might be useful. My personal 'rule of thumb' is that if I borrow it twice, I need to buy it. If I've never used it, I tell myself to wait another week ....

Once you get a tool, personalize it. Wrap some tape on it, engrave it, paint it- just get the "I'm new and shiny: steal me" look off of it. 

For example, I once had a very nice aluminum pipe wrench disappear. The replacement wrench I still have .... nice and safe, protected by a coat of 'cast iron orange' paint. I can't even get folks to borrow the orange wrench. I had a co-worker move my stuff aside once, and when he got to the orange pipe wrench and felt the light weight, he shook his head and muttered 'not fair!' 

On the flip side, I had one guy get a bit upset that my charger didn't have just the right battery in it, to replace the broken one in his drill. It was nice to gently tell him it was not my job to provide him with spare parts. Yes, there are folks who make it their life's work to mooch off of others.


----------



## caibird (May 15, 2012)

Could you please list your tools combination? just for reference. thanks!


Amish Electrician said:


> You're asking a general question, so I'll give some general pointers.
> 
> First off, forget about brand loyalty, and don't get hooked on any particular color. Just because a firm makes a superb widget, it does not mean their doohickey is any good.
> 
> ...


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

19ninetynine said:


> Hey I have been on the job for 3 months now and sometimes I need to strip #10 stranded but my strippers only go up to #12.
> 
> I use these Klein strippers http://www.musicdirect.com/product/73733
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's Greenlee. Why did you purchase the ones that only strip up to #12? Why would anyone MAKE a set of strippers that only strips up to #12 might be a better question. Maybe ones for alarm guys? 

Odd. Mine go up to #10, and they're Klein.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Strippers are a toss-up.

While I really like the Ideal "Reflex" line, I find I need at least three of them, and need to guess which one to carry each day, in my back pocket.

One will strip wires from #14 - #6. Nice for 'power' work.

If I have fluorescent lights in my schedule, I grab another one that only goes from #20-#12. Nice for the little ballast wires. 

If I know I'm playing with Romex, I grab the one for #12 Romex (I use #14 only for the smokes- and that's a round cable).


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a list of what's in the bag, *at this instant *:

Spring-loaded center punch34895A6515.08McMaster-CarrDiagonal cutters, 8"KleinD2000-4829.91Ace ToolLinesmans' PliersChannellock369-CRFT38.81ChannellockFlashlightSure-FireZ2X135SureFireFlashlight holderSure-FireV7025SureFireScrewdriver, #2 Phillips, 6" LongStanley 100-Plus64-1727.29GraingerBoxcutter (knife)Lenox20354SSFK19.45ToolsmetLevel (torpedo)Klein60.3GraingerVolt tickerGreenleeGT-1520.12GreenleeChannellocksChannellock42016.27ChannellockTubing cutterRigid15027.98Home DepotTape measureIdeal35-24215.05ITC ElectronicsBurr knifeRoyal22-6007.95RoyalConduit reamer/ screwdriverIdeal35-08326.74MyToolStoreSmall slotted screwdriverKlein608-29.33GraingerChannellocksIrwin207810818.06SearsConduit pliersKleinD333-844.05GraingerWire strippersIdeal45-61814.99Platt ElectricNeedle nose pliersGreenlee0351-08M 39.2GreenleeBX CutterKlein110422.4Dynamite ToolCenter punchKlein6638515.45GraingerScratch AwlKlein65010.98Platt ElectricVise GripIrwin6LC15.24College toolboxTapping toolIdeal35-92230.24Platt ElectricMulti-bit screwdriverKlein3250017.25Platt Electric#2 Robertson driverKlein66212.87Grainger#3 Robertson driverKlein66313.13Grainger3/8 nutdriverKlein630-3/810.22Grainger11/32 nutdriverKlein630-11/3210.08Grainger

Grabbed the prices off the internet moments ago. I see the bag needs some cleaning / sorting out - I don't need some items, and others I want are sitting in the truck.

Otherwise, here's a list of tools you want, but that won't go in the bag:

HacksawKlein701-1258.45Grainger1/2 benderIdeal74-02661.46Platt Electric3/4 benderIdeal74-02778.74Platt Electric1 benderIdeal74-02872.99Platt ElectricFish tapeIdeal31-092139.13Platt ElectricHammerEstwingB3-2lb10.73GraingerRoto-splitSeatekRS-10125.95Century toolRoto-split (large)SeatekRF-12029.95Century toolImpact driverBoschPS40-2A142.25GraingerHammer drillDeWaltDCD950KX309GraingerBand sawHarbor Freight4784087.49Harbor FreightSocket setWestward4YP78310.5GraingerLock-out setIdeal44-972333.38Licensed ElectricianAllen keysEklind1321321.26GraingerAllen socketsWestward4YP5728.15GraingerAllen T-handlesEklind6081166.45GraingerLarge wire cutterGreenlee1292935.18GreenleeRatcheting cable cutterGreenlee45277268.87GreenleeUni-bitIdeal33-523Hole saw kitIdeal36-314279.95Licensed ElectricianKnockout set & driverGreenlee159091520.66GreenleeFish sticksGreenlee1050697.8Greenlee4' extension poleWoosterRO5525.14Lowes8' extension poleWoosterRO5751.39Loweslaser plumb bobRack-A-TiersLE-RT-88455109.95Licensed ElectricianData tools (set)Ideal33-945629.95Licensed ElectricianCrimper (lugs)GreenleeE12CCXL114934.66GreenleeInsulated gloves (set)SalisburyGK011R/10202Grainger



Sorry that the Excell file didn't transfer; you'll have to plow through it. My format was tool description, make, model, price, and source of the price, in that order


----------



## blunt (May 10, 2012)

This thread is so 2010... :whistling2:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Don't use Commercial Electric or whatever that brand is Home Depot sells.


Why? The name implies that it was designed for the Commercial Electrician! :laughing:


----------



## hammerhead2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

76nemo said:


> Stanley hopped on the insulated tool line for a year or so and I jumped all OVER it!!!!! D*mn good product, don't know what they duplicated but their grips are BAR NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've tried some of the Knipex insulated tools and they have a great grip to go along with a great tool.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hammerhead2012 said:


> I've tried some of the Knipex insulated tools and they have a great grip to go along with a great tool.


 

Damn right, I love the 1000 volt linemans. I plan on using those til I retire.


----------



## InsideWireman (Sep 28, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sorry, I thought you worked at a supply shop


I'm a wannabe alarm guy (apprentice) but believe in the very finest from beginner to advance stage. I too agree with your choice with snap on, however since I am a newbie who doesn't know anything in terms of electrician tools for fire and alarm guys I think I'll play it safe and invest in snap on and strongly consider Ideal as a combination. I respect all of you guys opinion's...


----------



## InsideWireman (Sep 28, 2012)

Would anyone happen to have a complete electrician's tool list for an alarm and fire tech. A journeyman's list of all the tools needed to install, repair, troubleshoot ect????


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

InsideWireman said:


> Would anyone happen to have a complete electrician's tool list for an alarm and fire tech. A journeyman's list of all the tools needed to install, repair, troubleshoot ect????


Looks like your new and doubt your at journey level, for firetech.....

Fluke Multimeter
Non-Contact Voltage Tester (Kliens or Fluke, one that has low volt <90v & high volt)
Wire Strippers, Linemans
Toner & Probe
5-1 in Screwdriver
12 volt screw driver/drill (milwaukee m12 series)
Fishtape, Fiberglass fish/glow rods
Conduit Benders
Hacksaw and/or Reciporcating saw (saw-zall)


----------



## InsideWireman (Sep 28, 2012)

*Journeyman Electrician Tool List*

Thank you for your response and yes your right , I am new. I just want to secure a tool list as if I'm a journeyman as a reference to go by. Thx


----------



## Jody (Oct 4, 2011)

You will not go wrong with Ideal tools, InsideWireman.


----------

